# Crossbred Pigeons? What color will the babies be?



## sunshade (Jul 11, 2016)

I have an Old Frill hen and a bronze white capped Catalonian Tumbler cock. They laid eggs a couple days ago and I was wondering what the babies would look like? I have no clue on how genetics work for pigeons and was wondering if anyone had any predictions of what the colors would be, and if the Old Frill's feathery feet/fluffy head would be passed down? Thank you for the help!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

Both birds looks amazingly beautiful. i think the babies will be more like the dad like no crest and stuff but mother nature can play its game. One thing is sure they will be really cute looking birds. would love to see few pictures of the squabs growth when they hatch until adulthood.


----------



## sunshade (Jul 11, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Gorgeous birds!


Aww thanks!


----------



## sunshade (Jul 11, 2016)

hamza syed said:


> Both birds looks amazingly beautiful. i think the babies will be more like the dad like no crest and stuff but mother nature can play its game. One thing is sure they will be really cute looking birds. would love to see few pictures of the squabs growth when they hatch until adulthood.


 Thank you!  I will be sure to post pictures when they hatch and grow up a bit! And yeah that's what I thought too, that they may end up looking more like the dad. But I really hope that fluffy head of the mother will carry over.


----------



## ghostwax (May 27, 2007)

Keep me posted...
I'd like to purchase one of the offspring.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may also look like neither one.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Whoa, I am quite curious to see the results. Please do post pics of the offspring. *


----------



## sunshade (Jul 11, 2016)

I know this thread is very old, but after many many unsuccessful attempts at hatching an egg, they finally did it! Their first child hatched yesterday. Not sure if anyone still wants to see pics but I can post them if anyone's still curious. I have no idea what color it's feathers are going to be, since this is only day 2.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I think some would be interested in seeing them as they grow up. It's always interesting to see how they look.


----------



## whiterockfarm (Mar 10, 2017)

Congrats!! I am very intrigued by the pair and anxiously await the baby pics!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think they will look more like the cock.


----------

